# Why are there Modpost Mismatches STILL after make mrproper??

## dman777

I am trying to upgrade to linux-2.6.36-hardened-r9(from 2.6.36-hardened-r6). I keep getting "WARNING: modpost: Found 11836 section mismatch(es)." with make oldconfig. I did a make mrproper to start out fresh but I still get this message.  I like to keep a clean kernel.

Edit:

 the steps I took are:

1) delete .config

2) make menuconfig just to create the new .config

3) make mrproper

4) make menuconfig and enabled ext4 along with it's security features

Since I get the modpost mismatches it makes me wonder if the version of menuconfig does not match the kernel correctly. And ideas?

----------

## dman777

bump

----------

## Sysa

It is difficult to understand what you want but I guess you should to:

1. make mrproper

2. cp <old config> .config

3. make oldconfig

4. make nconfig

Step 4 is for check only since recent kernels do not work well with oldconfig/menuconfig.

Pay attention on the message on exit from nconfig!

----------

## Suicidal

See last post of 323021 they appear to be harmless but annoying.

I rarely see them but I keep my .config as thin as possible.

----------

